# Remembering family and Friends



## MP-Willow (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello all this is somthing that I was working on for a bit and want to improve. So please read and let me know what you think.

***
Remembering!

I have for the past years listened to the stories of WWII and the men and woman who fought and died. But I could never understand them or the emotions that they held. This did change some when at an air show I was looking at a bomber. This was a B-24 Liberator built to help drive back the Nazi's from Europe as my father would say. As I looked up at the artwork and bomb missions, the name Miss. Meghan painted on the side I herd crying. On my left was a Lady dressed in a blue shirt, shorts and a straw hat. A younger woman in jeans and tee shirt escorted her. With tears on her cheeks she just stood and looked up at the bomber. The younger woman held her close both not speaking. An older man stepped slowly over to her. He reached out and put his hand on hers. As the three sets of eyes moved over each other faces moved and more tears fell. This lady had lost a husband in the war. He flew Liberators and never got to see his child grow up. Now his Granddaughter stands looking up at the large engines and tears fall on her face. This now I can start to put emotion and people to the stories of war and hate. The three stand and embrace. The only common tie this large machine of war, the B-24.


© Copyright 2004 Willow (UN: mp-willow at Writing.Com). All rights reserved.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2004)

That's pretty touching.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2004)

that's amazing


----------



## MP-Willow (Nov 19, 2004)

thanks all, but what do you think of it? I want to make it better so what can be better? Or if you like it that much do you want it to be longer?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

Its very good, but im not of a writer so I dont know how you could make it better.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2004)

You're definitley on the right track with this. If anything, maybe you could find a way to make it a bit longer. Just a thought. :fadein:


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 21, 2004)

This is what I fixed...



MP-Willow said:


> Remembering!
> 
> I have for the past years listened to the stories of WWII and the men and women who fought and died. But I could never understand them or the emotions that they held. This did change some when at an air show I was looking at a bomber, a B-24 Liberator built to help drive back the Nazis from Europe as my father would say. As I looked up at the artwork and bomb missions, the name Miss Meghan painted on the side I heard crying. On my left was a Lady dressed in a blue shirt, shorts, and a straw hat. A younger woman in jeans and t-shirt escorted her. With tears on her cheeks she just stood and looked up at the bomber. The younger woman held her close, neither speaking. An older man stepped slowly over to her. He reached out and put his hand on hers. As the three sets of eyes moved over each other faces moved and more tears fell. This lady had lost a husband in the war who flew Liberators and never got to see his child grow up. Now his granddaughter stands looking up at the large engines and tears fall on her face. Now I can start to put emotion and people into the stories of war and hate. The three stand and embrace. The only common tie this large machine of war, the B-24.


----------



## MP-Willow (Nov 22, 2004)

GRG, thanks, I wil try to work over this a little more to see what your changes are like.

AS for the question of longer, that can be worked and you might see it in the future. Aviation is somthing I like to write about.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2004)

Well you are very good at it 8) Keep up the good work!


----------



## MP-Willow (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks I will be working on this soon.


----------

